# That annoying check engine light



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Another good and short read from Farm Journals Dan Anderson.
End the Annoyance | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

black electric tape, when all else fails to fix that stupid check engine light.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I had no idea the prices had really dropped on those things. I just ordered one. My old F-150 just went through 250K, this will help with some of it's quirks that I've just learned to live with.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Got one from WallyWorld some years ago-it's paid for itself several times. Usually something simple to fix, & I don't have to drive to town to get it checked, or wonder if the shop is taking me for a ride.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> black electric tape, when all else fails to fix that stupid check engine light.


Black sharpie pen works good as well, if you're out of 'lectric tape.


----------

